# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی >  آموزش نصب SQL server 2005 Express

## debugger

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز

من دو تا فایل SQLServer2005_SSMSEE.msi و  sqlexpr32.exe را از سایت میکروسافت دانلود کردم

وقتی که فایل SQLServer2005_SSMSEE.msi را نصب می کنم  میگه sqlssmsee.cab خرابه و مراحل نصب rollback میشه

ترتیب نصب من اینطوری هست

1 _ window installer 3.5
2_ dot net frame work 3.5 و بعد از این هم msxml6.msi نصب می کنم
3_ sqlexpr32.exe 
4_SQLServer2005_SSMSEE.msi

من تا حالا express نصب نکردم . میخوام بدونم محیطش مثل sql2005 استاندارد هست ؟؟؟

یعنی لاگین میشی و میری جدول میسازی و ...؟؟؟؟؟؟

با تشکر

----------


## sunn789

در مورد اس کیو ال اکسپرس باید بکم امکانات اولیه رو برای ساخت جدول و SPو View بهت میده اما این کارهارواز داخا VS 2005 با VS 2008 بهتر انجام میده

----------


## debugger

در مورد نصبش چی ؟

----------


## debugger

هیچ کس تا حالا express نصب نکرده

----------


## debugger

دوستان اینم عکس ارور

----------


## sunn789

در مجموع SQL EXPRESS همراه با VS نصب میشه اما میشه جدا هم اونو نصب کرد و وقتی نصب کردی از داخل VS و از قسمت سرور یا )Ctrl+w+L ( به اون دسترسی داشته باشید حتی اگر SQL 2005 رو هم نصب کرده باشید میتونید از داخل VS به اون دسترسی داشته باشی که بهنظر من راحت تره

----------


## debugger

من میخوام تو سیستمی که برنامه را نصب می کنم sql express نصب کنم. دیگه ویژوال استدیو ای در کار نیست که بخوام به جدول هام نگاه کنم یا تغییرات بدم و ...

حالا اگر  SQLServer2005_SSMSEE.msi نصب بشه می تونم این کار را انجام بدم 

یعنی یه interface ای مثل SQL میاد که می تونم نظارت داشته باشم

----------


## debugger

Microsoft SQL Server Management Studio Express (SSMSE) is a free, easy-to-use graphical management tool for managing SQL Server 2005 Express Edition and SQL Server 2005 Express Edition with Advanced Services. SSMSE can also manage instances of the SQL Server Database Engine created by any edition of SQL Server 2005.

----------


## bloverman

سلام خوب چرا می خوای جدا نصب کنی همراه خوده vs2008  میاد 2005 express نصب میکنه
تو فقط برو تو سایت مایکروسافت و sql manger for express رو دانلود کن و نصب کن چون در حالت عادی از vs استفاده میکنه

http://www.microsoft.com/downloadS/d...displaylang=en

----------


## debugger

> سلام خوب چرا می خوای جدا نصب کنی همراه خوده vs2008 میاد 2005 express نصب میکنه
> تو فقط برو تو سایت مایکروسافت و sql manger for express رو دانلود کن و نصب کن چون در حالت عادی از vs استفاده میکنه
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloadS/d...displaylang=en


اینی که میگی  همون فایل SQLServer2005_SSMSEE.msi است که موقع نصب میگه  sqlssmsee.cab خرابه

اون فایل را از میکروسافت دانلود کردم

به عکس ارور توجه کن

----------


## nefrat

اول اینی که تا اینجا نصب کرده رو پاک کنید بعد

برید توی START
تایپ کنید CMD  کلیک نکنید روی اون راست کلیک کنید و RUN AS ADMINISTRATOR  بزنید
وقتی RUN  شد آدرس جایی که فایل msi  و دارید و بنویسید 
مثال »
C:\SQL.msi
ENTER کنید و داره نصب میکنه
دیگه رول بک نمیده

----------


## hesam_hma

http://sqlserver-training.com/sql-server-2008-r2-express-edition-installation-with-screenshot

----------


## rroona

دوست عزیز برای اینکه برنامه ای که با SQL Express 2005 نوشتی در سیستم هدف کار کنه لازم نیست که پک کامل ابن نسخه را نصب کنید . شما کافیه از لینک پایین یک پک 53 مگابایتی از این نرم افزار رو دانلود کنی و در سیستمی که قصد داری برنامه ات در آن کار کند , نصب کنی
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/e...displaylang=en
موفق باشی

----------


## p_biparva

سلام دوست عزیز
من هم میخواستمsql express 2005 رو نصب کنم .این کارو کردم و شد:  اول این برنامه رو از سایت مایکروسافت  دانلود کردم( به نام فایل:SQLEXPR_ADV) و بعد با استفاده از pdfای که از آدرس زیر دانلود کردم به راحتی اونو نصبش کردم:    http://s1.picofile.com/file/7435476234/SQLEXPre2005.rar.html

----------

